# Blower motors



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

GE Motor/Fan P918AS GE #5KCP39LG 1/2 HP 115V, 1075 RPM 


That is a common motor. Why not get another 1/2 hp motor with matching specs?


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Agreed. Doesn't have to be a GE but match the HP and rpm.


----------



## shabtay (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the exact same motor and I am looking for a replacement, I did find a similar one new for $50 plus $17 shipping at the site below check it out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370492227213


----------



## gugie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Blower motor*

shabtay I believe this is a single speed motor right? 
The 5KCP39LG same as mine is a 4 speed. I'm looking also but not sure if I can use a single speed on my furnace. Right?
Thanks


----------

